# Man beaten while fishing in fremont



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

http://m.marionstar.com/topnews/article?a=2012205080307&f=803

Are you kidding me? If anybody was in the area or has any information about this please call the Fremont pd and pass on the info. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Why didn't they take him to the hospital in Fremont and call the Fremont police? Those cops drive by that area about every 9 minutes it seems. 

Odd that they waited until they got home...some 2 hours away? 

Sad to read of this story, but there is no doubt this type of thing happens a lot in Fremont. Rough, very rough, town. 

All over a parking place...geez.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Let's see, got the poles, bait, waders, stringer, oh yea, gotta remember the extra clips, might be more than 1. Pretty bad you have to go anywhere packin. Mike


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

That sucks! I'm not usually packing, but I'd slap the guy upside his face with a 1/2 oz rattletrap and I'm guessing that might just take the fight out of him a little....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Let's see, got the poles, bait, waders, stringer, oh yea, gotta remember the extra clips, might be more than 1. Pretty bad you have to go anywhere packin. Mike


I pack every trip to the local pond.....usually finish up after dark when I return to the ramp, and you never know who might be waiting for your return to it, and no one else there....my boy will keep them occupied for me to get a good shot off, or 7....then a new mag 
I refuse to be a victim from scum bags


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

That's a shame that you have to watch your back while simply going fishing anymore.....


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

I have permit to carry and I carry a 9mm..

Would I use it over a silly parking space dispute-nope I would not put myself in a such situation to start with.

Would the offender return and find a flat-more then likely.

When I read such stories I can't help but wonder what actually took place and what was said by both parties since it takes two to tango..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Buckeye Kid said:


> Would the offender return and find a flat-.


So you'd result to vandalism?? Nice.....


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

ezbite said:


> So you'd result to vandalism?? Nice.....


I wouldn't cut his tire-just let the air out.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Buckeye Kid said:


> I wouldn't cut his tire-just let the air out.


That's mature of you. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I carry my ruger everywhere I go . It's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

leftfordead88 said:


> That's mature of you.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Let's see the hands of those that _actually_ believes I would do something like that over a parking space?

The other person would need to make me very,very angry to even consider such a act.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

So it's either kill him ....or flatten his tires.......jeez... I wonder if a normal sane adult could possibly come up with another solution?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> So it's either kill him ....or flatten his tires.......jeez... I wonder if a normal sane adult could possibly come up with another solution?


We don't know the full story because we weren't there and we can't always believe the media, For all we know is the victim instigated the fight and is a sore loser. Or maybe the attacker just had anger issues. Who knows ?But I'm pretty sure if he caught you in a childish act of letting air out of his tires if would of made the situation a lot worse. I personally would of just went on about my business and avoided confrontation all together. But..... I am always armed in the event of being attacked. I personally don't want to become a victim . But to each their own.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> So it's either kill him ....or flatten his tires.......jeez... I wonder if a normal sane adult could possibly come up with another solution?


Gee..Wellll... Let's see then..

A cup of cold Circle K coffee on his hood? Yuck!

A cold White Castle fish sandwich??

A note congratulating him on his parking skills?


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW thats really scary!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

1.Guns-no!
2.Slashing tires-no!
3.Letting the air out of tires-no!
4.Getting into a verbal confrontation with an idiot-no!
5.Not being lazy and just looking for another parking space-bingo!

I don't want to get into a debate over gun laws,or vandalism,but I hardly think that getting into a fist fight with some jerk over a parking spot would be reason to pull out your gun and shoot the idiot.Killing or seriously maiming somebody over nothing more than a good butt kicking just breeds violence with more violence.Once the guy that got his behind kicked realized that the other dude was getting irate,how hard would it have been for him to avoid conflict and just park elsewhere.I agree,Fremont is a rough town.If you run your mouth at the wrong person then you better be prepared to back up your words-man to man,no weapons needed.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> 1.Guns-no!
> 2.Slashing tires-no!
> 3.Letting the air out of tires-no!
> 4.Getting into a verbal confrontation with an idiot-no!
> ...


I agree avoiding it all together period is the best solution, all I'm saying is I carry incase an attacker randomly comes at me with a vicious intent. obviously I would never instigate a problem and try and use my gun to back me up. I mind my own business when I'm out fishing, so if I need it I have it. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

guess ill be taking the ballville dam route..


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Since I don't have my CCW (yet), I just keep a nice folding knife in my tackle box (which NEVER leaves my side). 

And I never go fishing at night alone. My one friend has a CCW and carries his .40 when we do go. We've even had rangers come out and say they don't care if he has it. Just as long as it's legal, doesn't point it at him or anyone else.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Same here I always have a knife. You never you what your gonna come across. I once had a dog come out of no where growling at me and I had no where to go but into the lake. Luckily screaming and acting like a maniac scared it off.

A small can of Fox Labs Pepper Spray might be a good idea to carry in your tackle box - Its some potent stuff


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

To me keep the spot. But if the only place available he had a right to ask him to straighten it up. Fist fight I wouldn't start it. But if he did I'd finish it. Now as far as shooting,if he started it and it was more a beating to seriously hurt then a fight. Yep Id shot him dead. Flatten tire nope children's tricks. Either call the law of handle it. But I wouldn't have went home and called. Really hard to say not being there or knowing the extent of it. Guy could have asked for it or other guy could have been looking for it. Either way some times people have no choice.


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

leftfordead88 said:


> I agree avoiding it all together period is the best solution, all I'm saying is I carry incase an attacker randomly comes at me with a vicious intent. obviously I would never instigate a problem and try and use my gun to back me up. I mind my own business when I'm out fishing, so if I need it I have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I would do as well.

My fishing buds say I have a warp since of humor-even they don't know when I'm serious or joking--------and we been fishing together for years..


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey guys, let's remember to not let this get into a "what I would do" type discussion. We know we all have opinions and unfortunately that's what gets threads locked. The purpose of bringing this to light was to hopefully catch the suspect and make everybody aware of the type of activity going on. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

This is horrible i hope they catch the person that did it and hope the guy is alright.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

leftfordead88 said:


> I agree avoiding it all together period is the best solution, all I'm saying is I carry incase an attacker randomly comes at me with a vicious intent. obviously I would never instigate a problem and try and use my gun to back me up. I mind my own business when I'm out fishing, so if I need it I have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree 100%.It seems pretty obvious that heated words were exchanged before things got out of hand.If the "victim" politely asked the other guy to move,or re-position his vehicle and he refused the sensible thing to do would've been to just blow it off and move his own vehicle.Getting into a shouting match with the jerk until it escalated into a physical altercation was uncalled for by both individuals.I am sorry for the guy that got beat up,and hope he is doing well,however some of the details are pretty sketchy for me to label the other guy as a suspect at anything yet.I mean if you were physically assaulted by someone in Fremont,why would you drive all the way to Marion before you even report the incident to the police-worse yet,the Marion Police? Without knowing all the details,it just looks like two guys getting into a fight and one guy got his butt kicked.If I got into a fight with a guy and I kicked the whatever out of him,why would I stick around afterwards? Guess I just don't understand the situation.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

After reading the story again I was wrong,it doesn't say he contacted the Marion Police.It does say that the incident occured about 10:30am Friday morning,but the Fremont Police were not notified until Sunday(strange).It also says that his wife says he is in Grant Hospital in Columbus,however the hospital says they don't have him listed as a patient there(even stranger).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I agree 100%.It seems pretty obvious that heated words were exchanged before things got out of hand.If the "victim" politely asked the other guy to move,or re-position his vehicle and he refused the sensible thing to do would've been to just blow it off and move his own vehicle.Getting into a shouting match with the jerk until it escalated into a physical altercation was uncalled for by both individuals.I am sorry for the guy that got beat up,and hope he is doing well,however some of the details are pretty sketchy for me to label the other guy as a suspect at anything yet.I mean if you were physically assaulted by someone in Fremont,why would you drive all the way to Marion before you even report the incident to the police-worse yet,the Marion Police? Without knowing all the details,it just looks like two guys getting into a fight and one guy got his butt kicked.If I got into a fight with a guy and I kicked the whatever out of him,why would I stick around afterwards? Guess I just don't understand the situation.


i agree, something fishy, but....


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Berliner said:


> Same here I always have a knife. You never you what your gonna come across. I once had a dog come out of no where growling at me and I had no where to go but into the lake. Luckily screaming and acting like a maniac scared it off.
> 
> A small can of Fox Labs Pepper Spray might be a good idea to carry in your tackle box - Its some potent stuff
> 
> pwned by Fox labs pepper spray oc 5.3 million scoville units - YouTube




I'd hate to tell a guy, hold on before you kick my a**, I gotta get in my tackle box. Seriously, it's like a guy tellin ya he's gonna whoop your butt, then he's dumb enough to take his coat off , BINGO, guess who got the first lick !!!


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

It is not strange that a severly beaten man and his family would try to get medical care before contacting the police. It is also not strange that a hospital would tell the newspaper that they had no record because privacy laws have made it illegal to RELEASE medical records. So whatbif the vic tim said something nasty or offensive, beatinf him is still criminal assault. Hope they stick the beater in jail for a long time unless he was severly beaten also.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

If it was an assault,don't you think the Fremont Police should have been notified right away,not two days later? If we're talking about an assault,do we know who threw the first punch? I agree with you,if the suspect attacked,and caused bodily harm to the victim unprovoked,then I hope he serves a very long sentence.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I used to be a bouncer,and have worked with the public for over 20 yrs.alot of hot heads roam the land. I once knew of a loose canon around where i live,the guy was a farmer and caught two teen boys crossing his property while they were hunting.he took one of the boys gun away and beat the one boy in the head with it.the other boy ran for help [i would have shot him]and when help came,the farmer had beaten the boy so bad he had permanent brain damage.the farmer was arested for assult and batt on a minor,but got off on a technocality.a few weeks later,the farmer came up missing.he was found caught in his hay bayor.he had been stuck in it and bled to death.funny how that carma thing somtimes works.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Im surprised no one has brought this up ,but wasn't the guy that got beat with his inlaws? What was he doing while the beating was happening?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

dmaphukn said:


> Im surprised no one has brought this up ,but wasn't the guy that got beat with his inlaws? What was he doing while the beating was happening?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Maybe they're like I am..If I out with friends or in laws and one of them starts a brawl that's his war not mine.Now if he jumped on then I'll help.

They all know and understand if they let their alligator mouth overload their canary behinds that's their dance.

I'll protect their back in case somebody else wants to cut in and make it two on one.


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

How sad for Fremont. This story won't do anything to help its already tarnished image. I can't say that I'm surprised. The language that I hear from the locals on the banks would make my Marine buddies uncomfortable...especially when they are doing it in front of their own kids!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Note to self.... don't travel to fremont for fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saying the article no longer exists.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Was probably bs....story didn't make sense...went to Fremont a couple years ago...what a dump

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I'd hate to tell a guy, hold on before you kick my a**, I gotta get in my tackle box. Seriously, it's like a guy tellin ya he's gonna whoop your butt, then he's dumb enough to take his coat off , BINGO, guess who got the first lick !!!


believe it or not, but i seen that happen one night. a guy was in a bar, and this guy comes in and tells him to get his behind out side he,s going to kick his behind. they get outside and this guy starts pulling his coat off. when he got it off his shoulders the other guy reaches over and grabs the coat and pulls it up over his head and goes on to beat the crap out of this guy. after hes down and starts kicking him, some of us stopped the fight. we told him he dad enough. that was the end of that fight.
sherman


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you fish I think this is more then just about Freemont. This nation is getting pretty unfriendly every where. I have fished alone and with others at night all along Erie and other lakes where this could happen. Its not just parking lots but any where they can get to you. Always a good idea to be aware of your surroundings today. Also be able to take care of your self. Now I have always carried a knife not as protection really but it was there. And these days I pack a 9mm any where I think there is the slightest possibility. I fish a lot with the wife and kids and grandkids. I was raised to protect them.And a police man on a phone even 5 min. away isnt much assurance. So Im 58 now and can't fight as I once did. So be warned if you mess with me then expect retaliation. My feeling is if a person dont mess with another they have the right to feel safe. But if you decide you want to be badder well old men and women for that matter will shoot and feel entitled.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

after reading the post, it sounds like the guy had walked away and the other guy followed him and then beat the crap out of him. but thats just what i got out of the thread. but either way to give someone a beating like it says he got would just be uncalled for.

and im like some others, why didnt his inlaw help him or call the police?? but it doesnt say if that person was a woman or kid. and some people believe you should fight your own battles. and we wasnt there, they may have tried to get him to stop. but just didnt go so far as fighting him themselves. after seeing what he was doing to this man, it would be hard for most people to have jumped in and maby got the same thing or worse.

i do believe in packing to protect yourself and family. but at what point do you pull the gun?? once the fight started he or his inlaw would have been justified in shooting him. but if you brandish a fire arm to soon then your braking the law. but once the guy followed him i believe he would have been in his rights to have pulled a gun. and maby stopped this before it got started. or the guy could have just went and got a gun, or he may have already been packing. so its really hard to say what could have happened.

i just hope the guy gets ok, and the other guy gets caught and justice gets done. and maby everything will come out in court as to what really happened. but even if the guy that got beat up so bad, had started this, i dont believe he deserved this kind of beating.
sherman


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

this whole situation is horrible. it bad that you hace to take a bad parking job all the way to a fight. and no matter what you say if they guy followed him he was lookin for a fight. just sad to hear. cant even fish without watching your back anymore or wondering whos stealing your tires and radio out of your truck. if the guy would have gotten shot or stabed his blood would have been on his own hands for lookin for the fight. hope he gets caught and the guy gets better. to much BS happening to let stuff role anymore. could have been someone we knew!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

kinda sounds like an 'alpha male' situation occured....im more of a 'beta male' myself--if somebody told me to move, i probably would have, and i wouldnt have told anyone to move, because im grossly passive aggressive. ive been called feminine names before, but i also dont have any enemies and have never gotten my butt kicked because of some meaningless dispute.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> So it's either kill him ....or flatten his tires.......jeez... I wonder if a normal sane adult could possibly come up with another solution?


Why do we have to choose. I vote for both


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

gerb said:


> kinda sounds like an 'alpha male' situation occured....im more of a 'beta male' myself--if somebody told me to move, i probably would have, and i wouldnt have told anyone to move, because im grossly passive aggressive. ive been called feminine names before, but i also dont have any enemies and have never gotten my butt kicked because of some meaningless dispute.


TMI:


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Why do we have to choose. I vote for both


Never thought of that!!!!....But I hope you flatten his tires first...cuz if you kill him first I don't think it's gonna bother him about the flat tires....JUST MY OPINION


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Let's see the guy was 53 so his in-law was what, at least 71? guess u think the old guy should have got involved in a fight. Great thinking. The story is still there I just read it in their archive, maybe our link is broken?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Never thought of that!!!!....But I hope you flatten his tires first...cuz if you kill him first I don't think it's gonna bother him about the flat tires....JUST MY OPINION


yes these things must be done in the proper order.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

It's hard to make a call based on that short blurb of a story, but I've got to hand it to the MarionStar.com's webmaster. Their web page is pretty awesome. 

GeoCities called they want their web page template back.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

gerb said:


> kinda sounds like an 'alpha male' situation occured....im more of a 'beta male' myself--if somebody told me to move, i probably would have, and i wouldnt have told anyone to move, because im grossly passive aggressive. ive been called feminine names before, but i also dont have any enemies and have never gotten my butt kicked because of some meaningless dispute.


 Your view would've been the most sensible.If I'm going fishing that's what I want to do,I get enough drama with everyday life.Had it been me,I would've just kept my mouth shut and looked for somewhere else to park.This situation reminds me of an incident that I personally witnessed awhile back.Some dude was sitting at a traffic light here in town,when the light turned green the guy in the car behind him laid on his horn because the first guy didn't take off right away.The guy in the first car didn't take kindly to the horn blowing and got out of his car and walked backed to the honkers car and yanked him out of it and beat the dog snot out of him.People just aren't the way they used to be,it doesn't take a whole lot anymore to set somebody off.If you piss somebody off these days there can very easily be trouble,piss off the wrong person,and it can be deadly.Like everybody else,I encounter many jerks every day.Regardless of what they have to say,or do I just shrug them off with a smile and go about my day,I mind my own business,and don't worry about theirs.I remind myself that I have an incredibly good life,and then they have theirs,that's all the solace I need.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

harbor hunter said:


> your view would've been the most sensible.if i'm going fishing that's what i want to do,i get enough drama with everyday life.had it been me,i would've just kept my mouth shut and looked for somewhere else to park.this situation reminds me of an incident that i personally witnessed awhile back.some dude was sitting at a traffic light here in town,when the light turned green the guy in the car behind him laid on his horn because the first guy didn't take off right away.the guy in the first car didn't take kindly to the horn blowing and got out of his car and walked backed to the honkers car and yanked him out of it and beat the dog snot out of him.people just aren't the way they used to be,it doesn't take a whole lot anymore to set somebody off.if you piss somebody off these days there can very easily be trouble,piss off the wrong person,and it can be deadly.like everybody else,i encounter many jerks every day.regardless of what they have to say,or do i just shrug them off with a smile and go about my day,i mind my own business,and don't worry about theirs.i remind myself that i have an incredibly good life,and then they have theirs,that's all the solace i need.


+1...........................


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Some people are just not right. I mean really. Some people should not be aloud to go out in public.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Regardless of what they have to say,or do I just shrug them off with a smile and go about my day,I mind my own business,and don't worry about theirs.I remind myself that I have an incredibly good life,and then they have theirs,that's all the solace I need.


This. We need more of this these days. I'm 32 years old and far from a weakling, but because I have the same attitude you do, I have been in ZERO full fledged fights in my life. Outside of the occasional grade school shoving match, I've avoided throwing punches for my entire life. I didn't do so by locking myself inside and avoiding human interaction. My career is in sales, and as a result I'm pretty outgoing. I've had plenty of confrontations in different scenarios, but I've always managed to avoid getting or giving a beating. Part of that is because I approach confrontations with the desire to RESOLVE them. The resolution has never been vulgarity, threats, or physical altercation. While I realize that approach isn't 100% possible, it's amazing how far a calm and measured response has gotten me in some pretty intense situations.

My grandfather and father were both drill sergeants, and both had that "manly" talk with me during my younger years. Both told me, independently of one another, that even the winner in a fight loses.

I know there are many here who disagree with my stance, and I'm okay with that. I just hope that as much as I vote for and defend your gun rights, you can respectfully disagree with my opinion.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

jcustunner24 said:


> This. We need more of this these days. I'm 32 years old and far from a weakling, but because I have the same attitude you do, I have been in ZERO full fledged fights in my life. Outside of the occasional grade school shoving match, I've avoided throwing punches for my entire life. I didn't do so by locking myself inside and avoiding human interaction. My career is in sales, and as a result I'm pretty outgoing. I've had plenty of confrontations in different scenarios, but I've always managed to avoid getting or giving a beating. Part of that is because I approach confrontations with the desire to RESOLVE them. The resolution has never been vulgarity, threats, or physical altercation. While I realize that approach isn't 100% possible, it's amazing how far a calm and measured response has gotten me in some pretty intense situations.
> 
> My grandfather and father were both drill sergeants, and both had that "manly" talk with me during my younger years. Both told me, independently of one another, that even the winner in a fight loses.
> 
> I know there are many here who disagree with my stance, and I'm okay with that. I just hope that as much as I vote for and defend your gun rights, you can respectfully disagree with my opinion.


I take the same approach as you.but just as you said it doesent always work.thats why flight or fight kicks in.i have had my butt kicked and kicked some others.but one thing i learned from being a bouncer in the past,and dealing with the public for over 20years,[even when folks arent intoxicated]somtimes you just cant reason with some or even walk away.they have a chip on thier shoulder for whatever reason,and are intent on hurting you regardless of how calm you are,or words you say.at that point you have one choice,defend yourself.the sad thing is,its not just bloody noses and knuckles get your butt kicked and go home.its people wanting to put somone in the hospital stab or shoot you.sane people would say nothing is worth it,but we know not everyone is sane.we ALL have to be carful.my father always taught me not to look for a fight,but be ready for one.thats why i carry.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Now the ufc fighter from Fremont is throwing his white bass carcasses in Marion's Parks!
http://m.marionstar.com/topnews/article?a=2012205110301&f=803


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting thread.

I find particularly interesting the number of people who are quick to judge the 
VICTIM.

Why didn't he call the cops right away? Ever been seriously beaten? To the point where you required a hospital??? Until you have, how you know how you'd react? Or try this on for size....the victim was perhaps willing to walk away with a serious beating, but a day or two later the CRIMINAL who beat him, threatens him again or is seen near his home. Did that actually happen? I don't know and neither do you. Or maybe the victim simply had enough time to think it through and decided he'd better get the cops invovled?

I do know this: This is the 21st century and we most certainly have more wacked out drug-heads and _seriously_ desperate people in more everyday places than we did say 50 years ago. For those of you who think your ever-so-sound 'philosophy of peace' will keep you safe, I hope you don't ever have to encounter some of the people out there who because of a hard-core drug habit, or maybe some wanna-be gang affiliation, or some other twisted mental issue they're sporting, have no qualms about using violence or weapons at the drop of a hat...or an issue over a parking space.

Behind the comfort of your computer keystation, with a warm cup of coffee in your hand, its really easy to say what should have been done.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't know what should've been done,I wasn't there.Like you I can only offer my viewpoint on what I read occured.Right off the bat,one point you brought up brings me right back to my point.You said "A parking issue".Had it been me,there never would've been a parking issue to begin with.You are 100% correct,there are a lot of crack-heads,and just plain violent types out there,why would you want to make an issue out of anything with a stranger,in a strange town? On another one of your points-who said the victim should have called the Fremont Police instantly? Remember the story,the victim was with an in-law.Seriously,as bad as the victim was beaten don't you think that the in-law should have notified the police? Maybe even the same day it happened? He was at the scene you know.Maybe to you,or others it doesn't seem strange that this guy got beat up at 10:30am Friday morning,but it isn't reported until sometime Sunday,but I know that I don't get it.Like my buddy jcust said,I'm 59 years old,attended the public schools here in Mansfield,went through 4 more years of college,and even served a brief stint on the MPD.Through all of that,I've been involved in a total of one actual fight(in the 8th grade),other than that it's just been a couple of shoving matches.I'm no weakling either,I've always been very fit,and at 6'3" and 235lbs.I suppose I could take care of myself if I needed to.I learned 3 basic things in my youth-be polite,keep my composure,and keep my mouth shut,a fourth thing I learned later in life,avoid putting myself in compromising situations,or locations.For those that say sometimes you just can't back down from some situations,like I said I've been around for 59 years,living in a not-so-nice town,I'm just lucky I guess,I haven't had to go through any of that.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

in the words of Sun Tzu "If you want peace, prepare for war". I myself get nervous now-a-days with all the crazy people in this world you never know what could happen. I would love to go night fishing but I'm just uncomfortable being out there without a gun. Theres just too much going on in this world not to protect yourself and your family.


----------



## heavyft (Jun 2, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Why do we have to choose. I vote for both


Shoot the tires out. Slash the driver.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

People who say the world is more dangerous now than ever before have no clue. The world is safer now than ever before. 100 years ago someone could come to your house and attack you and you had no way to calk for help wirh no phone. Even if the cops were notified they had no radios to communicate and once the criminal was out of town he was home free basically. No offense to others but some of you watch way too much CNN.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> People who say the world is more dangerous now than ever before have no clue. The world is safer now than ever before. 100 years ago someone could come to your house and attack you and you had no way to calk for help wirh no phone. Even if the cops were notified they had no radios to communicate and once the criminal was out of town he was home free basically. No offense to others but some of you watch way too much CNN.


+1 I'm so sick of people saying that. The media pumps fear into the weak-minded every day

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> +1 I'm so sick of people saying that. The media pumps fear into the weak-minded every day
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
I agree with this as well. But I also believe that the police are useless in a dangerous situation. They are best at clean-up or tracking down the perps...but not for stopping attacks or protecting people in immediate danger. 9mm is much faster and more effective than 911 - when the need arises.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

It takes the police approx 10-15 min to respond to your call (if your lucky), a 357 mag responds at approx. 1400fps. With that said you have to be ready to take care of yourselves and your loved ones. There are a lot of people out there that go off at the drop of a hat. I have always tried to not provoke any problems, and would have definetly tried to avoid something like this. But you never know what or who is around the next corner. That is why I haven't been back to Freemont in over 10 years. I don't need the headaches.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> People who say the world is more dangerous now than ever before have no clue.


Who said that here? Are you sure you have the right thread???


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the "git ur gun en shoot em" mentality.
Where is the stories of all you CCW fellows saving your self & your families from the onslought of violent crime? I sure haven't read any. 
I'm not against gun rights or CCW I think it's great but shoot a man over a parking space & live with that.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Ozdog said:


> I love the "git ur gun en shoot em" mentality.
> Where is the stories of all you CCW fellows saving your self & your families from the onslought of violent crime? I sure haven't read any.
> I'm not against gun rights or CCW I think it's great but shoot a man over a parking space & live with that.


It may have started over a parking spot but, it turned into a physical altercation which in the best of situations can be handled man to man but, some people find the need to hide behind a weapon to intimidate the opposing party. I am NOT saying weapons are wrong to use but, there is a time and place for everything, you do not have to pull a weapon on someone because they took your parking space or they said something you didn't agree with. I myself have a few weapons in my home for self defense if someone was brave enough to try to break in I wouldn't hesitate to use them. This is one of the to each their own moments, I carry a 14" knife in my tackle box for my protection just in-case someone came after me but, I wouldn't even give them the satisfaction of showing them the knife unless I felt my life was endangered. People are quick to draw weapons instead of using words now days it is like we are reverting into the old west again. Shoot first ask questions later mentality. 


I am not against firearms by any means, just against stupid people with them.


----------

